# Feeding time pics



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Just a few random pics I just took.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Where can I get a piece of that chola wood?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, those new shrimps you got are looking great, should give you tons of babies soon.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Hi, those new shrimps you got are looking great, should give you tons of babies soon.


Ya, I got 3 or 4 berried ones in there.

I got the cholla wood from Randy actually. lol.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> I got the cholla wood from Randy actually. lol.


I still have some left that I planned to keep for my own use. For what they're worth, it will cost Symplicity more on gas to get from me. ;-)


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

hehe  I found some off ebay. 

P.S shrimp look great in their new home


----------

